# Chestnut Horses



## Eothain (22 February 2010)

We all read things about horses not carrying chestnut genes and people generally being happy about that.
Does anybody care to let me in on the secret of what is soooo bad about chestnut horses in general. Frankly, I think its an old wives tale completely blown out of proportion


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Frankly, I think its an old wives tale completely blown out of proportion   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I completely agree.


----------



## eventrider23 (22 February 2010)

Totally agree as I adore chestnuts and some of my best horses have been chestnut however I am afraid from a marketability POV as bad as it is, many people are still loathe to by a chestnut....even less a chestnut mare!

Actually, from a scientific POV it has been proven that chestnuts are more 'sensitive'.  In short it is somewhat akin to redheaded people, their skin in more sensitive and as such they by return can be sensitive when being ridden potentially due to the more sensitive skin.


----------



## magic104 (22 February 2010)

As an owner of 6 chestnut mares over the years, I think the whole thing about them is rubbish.  Something dreamed up because of the "red head" saying.  We still have a chestnut mare &amp; like the others she is full of character &amp; no worse then the black, bay, &amp; better then the appy.


----------



## rubyrumba (22 February 2010)

I have a chestnut filly and so far has been a dream to own and do anything with. I can do more with her than some can do with adult horses! 
Quite funny though that a lot of people said to me what on earth possessed me to buy a chestnut mare with 4 white legs! Also that she would be a handful!
What a load of rubbish.


----------



## toffeesmarty (22 February 2010)

I agree the whole anti-chestnut thing is rubbish. One woman on my yard used to refused to lead my mare as she is chestnut girl and would be unpredictable! 
She is no more or less difficult than any other horse male or female! She has produced a lovely kind natured bay filly and is in foal again. While I know the next foal will also be bay, the resulting colour is of the least importance to me.

If the old wives tale is linked to ginger hair, why do we not have the same things linked to blonde women being said about palominos?


----------



## Eothain (22 February 2010)

I always like to point out that some of the best mares ever to come out of Ireland are chestnut; Ado Annie, Echo Beach, Shannondale.
The chestnut Cruising stallion Flexible is a bit of a superstar as well!


----------



## Irishlife (22 February 2010)

My two year old chestnut is brave sassy gorgeous and talented with a great temperament. There is a lot of chestnut going back in he dam line and also the sire line so inevitable really. No white markings except for a little feather on his forehead.  He is very sensitive skinned and needs looking after winter and summer very carefully or he i prone to rain scald and fly bites in the summer.

Remember the old saying "A good horse is never a bad colour"


----------



## volatis (22 February 2010)

I love chestnuts and the only reason the thing in dressage kicked off about wanted homozygous black stallins, was there is a big demand from America for black pretty horses, so thats what the Germans started breeding more and more off. yet look at some of the greatest dressage sires of recent times, Donnerhall, Weltmeyer and more recent younger super sires such as Belissimo and Fidermark - all chestnut

Any one who discounts a horse because of its colour is an idiot in my book.


----------



## eventrider23 (22 February 2010)

Looking in competition many successful hoses have been chestnut....

Abbervail Drem - liver chestnut
Baloubet du Rouet
Headley Brittania
Toytown
Tankers Town
Kanselier
Ocolado
Finbarr 

and many more


----------



## cruiseline (22 February 2010)

"A good horse is never a bad colour"


----------



## Faithkat (22 February 2010)

I love chestnuts; I've had three chestnut mares (Section A, NF and WB) and all were lovely.  My homebred filly was born chestnut (the answer to a prayer) and I broke down and cried when she started to go grey


----------



## Fahrenheit (22 February 2010)

I love chestnuts!!

(I have more of an issue with bay geldings personally LOL!  
	
	
		
		
	


	








)


----------



## Eothain (22 February 2010)

I think we should start a chestnut breeding revolution!!!


----------



## cruiseline (22 February 2010)

We have an exceptional chestnut filly (4 years) at the moment, she is destined for a career at the very top.







She is out of a Cruise On mare by Balou Du Rouet, hence the spots


----------



## cruiseline (22 February 2010)

Her dam is in foal to Couleur Rouge for hopefully another chestnut super star.


----------



## Halfstep (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Looking in competition many successful hoses have been chestnut....

Abbervail Drem - liver chestnut
Baloubet du Rouet
Headley Brittania
Toytown
Tankers Town
Kanselier
Ocolado
Finbarr 

and many more 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not to mention two of the top dressage horses of today:
Mistral Hjoris and Parzival.


----------



## Halfstep (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
We have an exceptional chestnut filly (4 years) at the moment, she is destined for a career at the very top.







She is out of a Cruise On mare by Balou Du Rouet, hence the spots







[/ QUOTE ]

WOW  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 She is beautiful and what a jump!


----------



## criso (22 February 2010)

My old pony who was a chestnut mare and part arab was an absolute angel, fantastic temp, talented and very easy to handle and ride.

My current bay gelding is much more quirky.


----------



## Fahrenheit (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I think we should start a chestnut breeding revolution!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Deffo, there was a time when half my broodmare herd was chestnut lol... bringing in new bloodlines tho ment its now looking rather bay  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[ QUOTE ]
My old pony who was a chestnut mare and part arab was an absolute angel, fantastic temp, talented and very easy to handle and ride.

My current bay gelding is much more quirky. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not the only one then


----------



## K27 (22 February 2010)

I love chestnuts ! there is something extra special about them, - I've always owned chestnuts,one of mine is chestnut and he knows he is special, mind you every now and then he has a red headed moment!, I don't understand why some people don't like them either- maybe they secretly do like them!!-

Yes there are lots of successfull sport horses/horses out of Ireland that are chestnut.  Does anyone know what colour King Of Diamonds was? I'd be interested to know.


----------



## mle22 (22 February 2010)

Bays are boring - they all look the same!


----------



## angrovestud (22 February 2010)

Racing Gunner B, Red Maurader,Red Strike
Show Jumping Sarahs Pride, Disney way, Red wings,
Chestnut and white is lovely to


----------



## Eothain (22 February 2010)

Funny you ask about the King Of Diamonds. Would you be suprised to know that he too was chestnut


----------



## K27 (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Funny you ask about the King Of Diamonds. Would you be suprised to know that he too was chestnut 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha ha, thats very interesting- thanks!- I just googled him and found that he was dark chestnut! the same as my boy- my horses papers got lost in Ireland so breeding is unknown however everyone says he must be v closely related to K of Diamonds as they say he looks like him and apparently has a similar (at times OTT) temperament too! - (although he is not nasty tempered really!)


----------



## LynneB (22 February 2010)

just before I bought my chestnut colt someone phoned up about him asked what colour he was and put down the phone when told.  You could not have asked for a more gorgeous boy or fantastic temperament...I was always glad they hung up!


----------



## criso (22 February 2010)

I had loads of people say they weren't interested as soon as I told them the colour when I was selling my chestnut mare.

MoyraL won't hear a word against bays either tho as I love my current one to bits. He's a bright/blood bay depending on the season and looks very smart with his black points.


----------



## Clodagh (22 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Funny you ask about the King Of Diamonds. Would you be suprised to know that he too was chestnut 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh thats good news! My mare, who is grey, is out of a Jack of Diamonds mare (if thats the correct way to say it) and I have ordered a chestnut filly. I don't mind if she goes grey afterwards, though. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Don't you think a lot of people like horses who are easy all the time? Hence not wanting mares as they may have character? I love mares, the extra character is a plus to me. Add in chestnut with its bad press and you may end up with a horse that can think! Heavens above.


----------



## mle22 (22 February 2010)

Criso - I don't really have anything against bays either! We have a very bright chestnut and white 3/4 bred mare who always stands out in any crowd, which is fine when she is good (most of the time) but when she is naughty you can be sure it gets noticed too. Sometimes we joke that it would be good to have a bay and blend in more.


----------



## alesea (22 February 2010)

Personally I've always liked chestnuts- as others have quoted, 'a good horse is never a bad colour'!

Having said that, I'm a chestnut mare, so maybe I'm biased?


----------



## rouxinol (22 February 2010)

Old wives Tale - I have three chestnut mares all used in the RS - so have to be up to the job - have one bay gelding - now that's another story !!  Love mares - even better if chestnut or Palomino !!


----------



## koeffee (22 February 2010)

I have four chestnuts! Two mares both chalk and cheese. And two stallions again both so different. Also three bays and a grey!


----------



## levantosh (22 February 2010)

I had at one point 4 bay mares!! Sick of bays I put one mare in foal to a chestnut got a black colt!!!!!!!!! All her foals have been dark coated no matter what colour the stallion. So I went and got myself a nice appaloosa stallion just for something different. Love chestnuts.
Would like to add, just as an observation the first list of chestnut comp horses: were 2 of them not a bit quirky, has anyone seen Toytown rear? Did anyone see Tankers town not go in the start box at badminton? I think these are very good horses but if you only saw them 2 would it not put you off


----------



## not_with_it (22 February 2010)

When I bought my last horse I ended up with a chestnut even though I said I wanted a bay or black 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I sold him at the end of the year as I just didnt get on with him, nothing to do with his colour. 
I agree that they are more sensitive, he always had nicks and got bad mud fever.
I have ordered a bay from my mare 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I have no logical reason but I dont want a chestnut. Some of my favourite horses have been chestnut. I learnt to ride on a chestnut mare who was so kind and really looked after me, but for me I would much rather have a bay or black.


----------



## laa666 (22 February 2010)

I love chestnut mares, have had several over the years.  Have tried to breed one over the last 4 years and sadly they have all come out bay  !!!!!   Will just have to go and buy one !!


----------



## cloppy (22 February 2010)

I have 3 chestnut mares, 2 of them in foal to chestnut stallions.


----------



## laa666 (23 February 2010)

I envy you with 3 chestnut mares, every time i phone about a horse for sale its Bay,  if anybody spots add for chestnut SJ mare for sale let me know where to find it !!!!


----------



## cloppy (23 February 2010)

ha thanks dont think anyone else does.


----------



## almorton (23 February 2010)

koeffee - your in trouble, i thought you were cutting down!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




i have a chestnut habit too. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




currently have 3 chestnut mares.
and the last 2 we bred were chestnut!
i like buying them 2, they are cheaper! lol
also i remember last year at Scope, the 6 out of the top 8 were chestnut in the Grand Prix or summat else massive and fast!


----------



## almorton (23 February 2010)

laa, what are you after? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i have loads of ginger jumpers


----------



## PapaFrita (24 February 2010)

I've just had a think about the horses on our yard. I can think of 2 chestnut mares and they ARE both more sensitive and reactive than the bays. That said, I think that's just coincidence because PF is bay and she's just as reactive


----------

